# ruido continuo en auxiliar "de cassette" en minica



## jdbm (Abr 11, 2007)

buenos días. Perdón por el título pero se me dan mal los resúmenes. Aquí voy:
He "creado" un auxiliar desde la pletina del cassette de una minicadena Aiwa, puesto que no tenia ninguna salida ni forma de conectarla al portátil. Lo he hecho soldando los cables de audio de la pletina a un cable de audio que acaba en minijack y directamente pinchado a la salida de auriculares del ordenador. Primera cosa rara:tenía la pletina 3 cables audio (rojo-blanco) y ¿video? (amarrillo), este último lo dejé suelto y todo va bien, sólo curiosidad. La verdadera cuestión es que para "escuchar" tengo que poner el cassette y darle al "play", se escucha bastante bien pero aparte  de tener que "sincronizar" los controles de volumen del ordenador y de la minicadena para que haya calidad tambien se escucha un ruido continuo, vamos que pasa exactamente lo mismo que cuando pones el adaptador de cinta para cd en la radio del coche. Mi pregunta es que puedo hacer para solucionarlo ya que supongo que ese ruido se debera al motorcillo que mueve el cassete y como tengo que darle al "play" pues me lo como siempre.
Muchas gracias por anticipado.


----------



## George (Abr 12, 2007)

Si mal no entiendo has usado los cables del cabezal de la pletina como entrada auxiliar de audio. Si es así me parece una mala solución porque esa entrada tiene una sensibilidad que hará amplificar el ruido del portátil por muy bajo que pongas el volumen de salida aparte que la amplificación estará ecualizada. El cable amarillo es la masa y debes conectarla a la masa del portátil.
Lo que te recomiendo es que encuentres la etapa de amplificación final de la minicadena (un TDAXXXX o un integrado que lleve un ligero disipador) e insertar tu entrada de audio del ordenador portátil. Para hacerlo busca información sobre ese integrado.

un saludo


----------



## jdbm (Abr 13, 2007)

muchas gracias por responder.
no tengo mucha idea pero creo que el ruido, no es muy molesto y como dije es el mismo que cuando pones el adaptador de cinta en una radio de coche, se debe a la frecuencia del motorcillo y como no inserto cassette a lo mejor se le podria meter mano por ahi.
no tengo clara la solucion que me das pero este fin de semana me informaciónrmo y me pondre al dia, que estoy aprendiendo mucho, muchas gracias otra vez y tendras noticias mias.
ciao


----------



## jdbm (Abr 13, 2007)

por cierto no sabia que el amarillo era masa, pues ya hay conectadas dos tierras a la pletina y aparte del rojo, blanco y amarillo esta un cuarto que si es la masa y los solde con las masas de mi jack


----------



## George (Abr 16, 2007)

Es decir, la solución que mejor se me ocurre es conectar la salida del portátil a la última etapa de amplificación de la minicadena, es decir la etapa que da amplificación de señal a los altavoces. La etapa suele ser un integrado distinguible por su tamaño y por llevar un disipador, la idea que se me ocurre es que conectes tu linea de salida del portátil a ese integrado.


----------



## CESCOR (May 9, 2007)

Saludos...

Adquiere un transmisor de FM. Conectalo a la salida de audifonos del portatil, escoge una frecuencia, sintoniza la misma frecuencia en el sintonizador FM de tu minicadena y listo, sin ruidos, sin complicaciones.


----------



## zesar (May 10, 2007)

quita la alimentacion del motorcillo del cassete desoldando los cables y listo, sin ruido


----------



## jdbm (May 11, 2007)

gracias por vuestro interes.
lo del transmisor de fm no se si seria de gran ayuda, ¿tu lo has probado?, conozco quien tiene ese sistema en el coche para conectar el mp3, se enchufa al mechero del coche, y la verdad es que tampoco hay mucha calidad de sonido, lo pense en su dia pero al ver los resultados en el carro no quise gastarme las perras.
por otra parte, como he de darle al play para que funcione, si quito el motorcillo seguramente no me funcione el invento, tendre que seguir dandole vueltas a esto por que yo creo que la soluncion estara relacionada con el motorcillo, pero no eliminandolo, no se...


----------



## Hmercado (May 11, 2007)

Si quitas un cable del motor no afectara en nada tu invento, te recomiendo que siguas el consejo de Zesar.


----------



## jdbm (May 17, 2007)

vale 
de acuerdo  me convencisteis
le quitare la alimentacion al motor y ya os digo
gracias


----------

